# I hope im doing the right thing



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm a newbie just joined today I'm looking to move over to Benidorm I'm 21 i have a little 2 year old and my husband is working away. I'm thinking of moving over to Benidorm in roughly 6 to 10 months i would like to be over there by christmas I'm really looking forward to it very much and its everything I wanted but because I will be on my own most of the time and only been to majorca never Benidorm I'm really worried am I doing the right thing by my son. I would like to know off anyone who has moved roughly to the same area and how hard would it be to get my son into school and how hard is it to get a part time job over there unfortunatley ive come across a few websites but to no avail. I hope someone could help me because I really want to be able to do this to make a better life for us. I'm also looking for Spanish lessons so I want to understand some of the language even if it is basic.
Thank you


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't understand..your husband is working in Benidorm? If not, why do you choose Benidorm if you have never been there? 
From other posters, I believe that there is no problem having your son attend the local public school. However, also from other posts and what I have observed on my frequent visits, the chances of a person who does not speak Spanish getting any type of job is about zero.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

No he is working in Iraq but the reason I chose it was because I knew I wanted to go to Spain but I like the thought of Benidrom. I didnt want to go somewhere that was in the country, as I need to be in a popular place with expats so I could still make friends as I wont be quite as fluent in Spanish as I would like to be. I am hoping to buy a laundrette business or a little shop but wouldnt do that untill a few months after i have moved. I also would like to move there as its still a nice place for my family to visit and not too far as Australia or somewhere like that.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Kayleigh said:


> No he is working in Iraq but the reason I chose it was because I knew I wanted to go to Spain but I like the thought of Benidrom. I didnt want to go somewhere that was in the country, as I need to be in a popular place with expats so I could still make friends as I wont be quite as fluent in Spanish as I would like to be. I am hoping to buy a laundrette business or a little shop but wouldnt do that untill a few months after i have moved. I also would like to move there as its still a nice place for my family to visit and not too far as Australia or somewhere like that.


I'm sorry, but I really think you need to rethink this. I'm all for people making a break and having a go at a new life .... but you've never been to Spanish mainland, you've never been to Benidorm, you don't speak Spanish and you dont have a job lined up .... and you have a child to support.

If you are of independent means (i.e. your husband earns enough to keep you here) then fine, have a go. But otherwise you need to at least come here to see the place, check out the schools, and see if you like the area. Schools arent like the UK here, you often have to pay for books and stationery.

Starting a business here will require a great deal of research and a firm grasp of the language .... and a fair amount of money. Do you, for instance, know what requirement if any there is for a laundrette in Benidorm?

Have a good think, and I strongly suggest visiting the area before you go further .... you may not like it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kayleigh said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm a newbie just joined today I'm looking to move over to Benidorm I'm 21 i have a little 2 year old and my husband is working away. I'm thinking of moving over to Benidorm in roughly 6 to 10 months i would like to be over there by christmas I'm really looking forward to it very much and its everything I wanted but because I will be on my own most of the time and only been to majorca never Benidorm I'm really worried am I doing the right thing by my son. I would like to know off anyone who has moved roughly to the same area and how hard would it be to get my son into school and how hard is it to get a part time job over there unfortunatley ive come across a few websites but to no avail. I hope someone could help me because I really want to be able to do this to make a better life for us. I'm also looking for Spanish lessons so I want to understand some of the language even if it is basic.
> Thank you


Before making the decision of whether to live here or not, I'd advise you to come over to Benidorm and look at the houses, business, prices - look at the things and places you'd need if you were living here. 
One piece of info, very negative I'm afraid, I can give you is that the unemployment rate is about 20% at the moment. That's much worse than the UK.
I think it's great that you're thinking about your son and what's best for him, but I do think you need to look into things before you decide.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea luckily he does have enough money to support me thank you for the advice I am hopefully going to be going in May and see what its like then


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, get yourself over here and have a look!!!!! Its not gonna be easy carving out a life here, but not impossible. If you move to an expat area you'll meet people you can talk to etc

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter lives near Alicante and has taken me to Benidorm for the day... I must say it is not my cup of tea... but I know for others it is THE place to be.
Kalyleigh my daughter moved into the countryside no near neighbours but she threw herself into the Spanish way of life, enrolled at the local night school to learn Spanish, listened to tapes etc etc, she had no option other than to learn the language as she did not know anyone in the area and it is primarily a Spanish village.
The children are enrolled in state schools and love it.
My daughter goes for breakfast and coffee with the Spanish mothers, she has made English friends but as she says "If I lived in a big expat place I would not have mastered the language so quickly".
My daughter says "moving to Spain was the best thing she has ever done" and hopefully it will be the same for you.

Maiden


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi keighley

im moving to benidorm in feb too,i have a 3 yo and a 7 yo,it is a big decision and id definatley visit benidorm first,we moved to torrevieja area a few years ago and we went with blinkers on ,it didnt work and we lost alot of money,the area wasnt right for us and we ended up coming back 2 the uk,although i dont regret trying it i would recommend coming out first and rent a house dont buy until ur sure its for you.
at the end of the day if it doesnt work you can always go back or even try a different area.
we like you have chose benidorm because its lively and the expat community
keep in touch you never know our kids might end up at the same school !
elle


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am frankly amazed. 

Here is how I precis it. "I am moving to Poland. I have never been to Warsaw before and do not speak Polish. I intend to open a car valeting service.... although I have no idea if such a service is viable. My wife will be away most of the time and I have two elderly parents who will need care." 

As for Benidorm being "right" when Torrevieja was wrong is an interesting concept. I hope you will expand. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

i said torrevieja wasnt right for US,which it wasnt,benidorm is right for us because our business is aimed at the british holiday maker,where as torrevieja is a spanish resort.

i hear what youre saying steve,and yes she needs to do her homework before moving and i would strongly suggest keighley that you learn spanish,i didnt learn the language when i was living in torrevieja and i felt ashamed,even if you learn the basics the spanish will appreciate you at least trying,you will need to speak spanish,there were expats that had been there years and couldnt speak a word,i dont know how they managed,with you having children and them going to school there especially with him/her been so young their first language will be spanish (if you send them to state school)
if your definatley going to spain start learning spanish asap and start introducing your child to spanish words.
im going to collage doing spanish i know i wont be fluent in a year but i will continue lessons when im in spain,ive also started teaching my children its amazing how quick they pick it up my 3 year old knows all her colours,food can count to 20 say greetings and shapes and thats in a month.
as for setting up a business really look into it because its not easy in spain,weve got a financial adviser over there whos helping us do everything right (hes spanish) its alot of paper work and things take forever in spain.

keighley your very young and my moto is "you only live once" 

go and have a look see if you like it xxxxxx

elle


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter lives near Alicante and has taken me to Benidorm for the day... I must say it is not my cup of tea... but I know for others it is THE place to be.
> Kalyleigh my daughter moved into the countryside no near neighbours but she threw herself into the Spanish way of life, enrolled at the local night school to learn Spanish, listened to tapes etc etc, she had no option other than to learn the language as she did not know anyone in the area and it is primarily a Spanish village.
> The children are enrolled in state schools and love it.
> My daughter goes for breakfast and coffee with the Spanish mothers, she has made English friends but as she says "If I lived in a big expat place I would not have mastered the language so quickly".
> ...


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes the first thing I was going to do was rent just incase, could i just ask you a few questions as I would like to know more of Benidorm the little 3 year old you have, will he/she be going to a nursery and do they have both english and spanish nursery the thing thats scares me the most is the fact that if they only have spanish then as I wont be as fluent as I like then Im scared that i wont be able to help with homework and stuff. And if I could ask how is the 7 year old feeling with school have she/he picked the language up and are there any english schools? I am going to be going over for 2 weeks maybe 3 but I feel like I maybe wont be able to do all this research in such a short amount of time. I did chose Benidorm because its such a big expat area. The thing thats holding me back the most is the schools and scared that Im going to be on my own for such along time and unable to meet anyone.


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

I've got family who live in Benidorm, but they're a little older and retired there, they love the lifestyle however I think from time to time they do think about coming home, think they've been there about 10yrs or so now.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

i think its will always be in the back of mind but i got to make it right for myself and work hard at it because it is something i want to do


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

The biggest problems, I find living in Spain is 

1) The language - I am pretty good now but it will take you at least 4 years to learn sufficently.

2) Prices - it's not cheap here at all. 

The school for a 2 / 3 year old will be fine. The state system starts at 3 years although it is not compulsory. 

I have a 2 year old and she goes to a private Spanish nursery - it costs 230 euros per month incl lunch from 9.30 to 2.30pm - all spanish and understands alot of Spanish now. So she will be bi-ligual very quickly and effortlessly. In September she will be able to join her siblings at the state school and go to the 3anos class. The classes are all small and they have two playtimes each day. 

I could recommend that you put your child into the spanish system and not worry about English. You can help her/him with English. There will be no homework at this age. 

The schools here start at 9.30am till 2.30pm - lunch is extra at around 2.80 euros per day. You have to pay for book and materials approx 120 euros per child. Some town hall will re-imburse you if you are on their residents list for a certain length of time.

It is a difficult thing to do - to move to another country without the langugage. You'll have to toughen up and be confidient. Why not think of doing it for a few months before you commit? Just rent for a while and treat it like a holiday. You'll be able to enjoy it better and get to know the areas and not be worried about making a business etc.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

i was going to buy a business but i wasnt planning on doing that untill at least 8 months after i moved there as it would give me time to settle in and make sure i really like the place i will be learning spanish but only the basics unfortunatley for me the closest tutor is just over 25 miles away and only does 1 hour lessons and the college by where i live only does welsh lessons so i would have to travel once a week and because it would only be me learning another worry is if it doesnt sink in and I forget everything. I will be moving i know i want to do this its just hard as I know i need and want to get EVERYTHING sorted before I take the big step


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Kayleigh said:


> i was going to buy a business but i wasnt planning on doing that untill at least 8 months after i moved there as it would give me time to settle in and make sure i really like the place i will be learning spanish but only the basics unfortunatley for me the closest tutor is just over 25 miles away and only does 1 hour lessons and the college by where i live only does welsh lessons so i would have to travel once a week and because it would only be me learning another worry is if it doesnt sink in and I forget everything. I will be moving i know i want to do this its just hard as I know i need and want to get EVERYTHING sorted before I take the big step


You can do on-line spanish or cassettes from the library... start with these. 

First you will learn grammar and vocabulary and verbs...they are the basics. Learn these. When you come to Spain, find yourself an intercambio where a spanish person will help you with spanish and you can help them with English. It's the best and most fun way, And its cheaper than a tutor or lessons.

Don't worry..once you live here and use it everyday, it will become second nature.

It's the only way..but it will take you years to master not 8 months, I'm afraid. Children will become playground fluent in that time only..


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

Could i just ask you how long you have been living there?and was your child born there? I am asking these simply because I would like to ask how did you go about signing he/she up for school?Do you work over there?and how hard is it to get a job? someone did say that the unemployment rate is high which I dont mind if I can get work or not i just thought it would be easier to get some work to meet other people. I would also like to know how you go about running a car and where the best place to go about renting as ive been looking around but the only places ive been able to find is like an apartment but somewhere that is in a hotel i dont mind this, but it does feel like its somewhere in a hotel and not where i could make a home. And as its like that i may feel like its somewhere like a holiday and not somewhere i could really take life serious out there.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

and would that teach you on the tapes?fthe grammer and verbs?thank you for that i wold not have known about intercambio but its deffinatley worth doing is that only in spain or do they do that over in the uk? i dint expect to learn the language in 8 months just to be able to get a business and in that time and also learn the basics


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kayleigh said:


> i was going to buy a business but i wasnt planning on doing that untill at least 8 months after i moved there as it would give me time to settle in and make sure i really like the place i will be learning spanish but only the basics unfortunatley for me the closest tutor is just over 25 miles away and only does 1 hour lessons and the college by where i live only does welsh lessons so i would have to travel once a week and because it would only be me learning another worry is if it doesnt sink in and I forget everything. I will be moving i know i want to do this its just hard as I know i need and want to get EVERYTHING sorted before I take the big step


Kayleigh first good luck with your quest. You're attitude reminds me of the welsh fans and players at the rugby saturday. Passion, fire, determination - how the dragons roared. If you have 10% of that in you then you'll do ok.

On the language front just like to offer my two pennies worth. If as you say you are concerned about it sinking in then don't put pressure on yourself. Why not try a different route: listen (simple via internet) to Benidorm radio. Don't try to understand it, just let it flow through you 15 hours a day. Bet you find yourself singing the chorus lines of the current hits very soon without realising it. Get a dictionery and put sticket notes on everything in your home with the spanish word on it (spanish pronunciation is simple compared to Welsh or English). Follow some simple and free courses on the internet. Keep it very simple, repetitive, and just let it sink in - it should be fun . Try the Paul Daniels type course (sorry forgotten what it was called) that relies on association (e'g open the draw and see a car horn ?? ahh cajon). And finally consider having a spanish young lady staying with you if circumstances permit. My spanish step daughter had two stays with families in the UK (2 to 3 weeks) and while she improved her English for sure they learnt some spanish - some I think they wish they hadn't but senoritas are like that 

Yes pursue formal instruction if you like/can but there are more ways than one to skin a cat. My spanish is quite good but I was a language dunce at school. Hated every minute. But when I had my own motivation I did most of the above and made good progress, and most importantly really enjoyed it


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Kayleigh said:


> Could i just ask you how long you have been living there?and was your child born there? I am asking these simply because I would like to ask how did you go about signing he/she up for school?Do you work over there?and how hard is it to get a job? someone did say that the unemployment rate is high which I dont mind if I can get work or not i just thought it would be easier to get some work to meet other people. I would also like to know how you go about running a car and where the best place to go about renting as ive been looking around but the only places ive been able to find is like an apartment but somewhere that is in a hotel i dont mind this, but it does feel like its somewhere in a hotel and not where i could make a home. And as its like that i may feel like its somewhere like a holiday and not somewhere i could really take life serious out there.


We live in the North of Spain where there a hardly any foreigners. We have been here for just over a year. Before that we lived in the Costa Del Sol for 10 months. My husband works here but I don't work. My daughter was just 3 months when we came. I have older children who go to the state primary school. They are all pretty good at the langugage but it is difficult for them to learn new vocabulary in Spanish just as it is for children learning English. 

I intercambio with two spanish women which is great. I also have a lesson every week with a spanish teacher who comes to our home. He costs 15 euros per hour. 

Jobs are very scarce and I would think that because you do not speak Spanish fluently, you will not be able to find one. People are desperately seeking work, both Spanish and Brits. 

Creating a business in a matter of months is not a good plan, in my opinion.

It will take you months to get used to things in Spain and getting your bearings. 

You will need to get alot of documents sorted before your child could start school. It is ideal that you find a good school first by looking around and asking fellow local Brits where they recommend. Ask at the school gates. Once you like a school (although all primary schools are likely to be really good - it's the secondary schools which can be iffy). ASk the school if they have places and then find an apartment to rent.

The school will want to see your "empradonimento" which is similar to being on the electrol roll in the UK. But to get this document, you will need an NIE which involves going to the police station, at their foreigners department and taking your passport, photos and birth certificates for your child.

It can be a nightmare to get settled but after a year, you'll feel much more relaxed and keep at learning the language. You may find that where you live, you won't need it as lots of people speak English. But in the long run, it will benefit you so much and your child longterm.

The intercambio - there are thousands of Spanish people in the UK trying to learn English and not getting enough practice. Hopefully you can find one locally (local college or put an advert on gumtree). Either way, gets some CDs or cassettes from the library and just listen.repeat. Keep doing for a couple of hours a day. You'll be amazed how much you will learn...you may not think so but we learn as children. Babies listen and learn for two years before they actually start speaking and even then its basic words. A little later, it's sentences. It is a long process but it will happen.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you I think I will deffinatley try the stick note thing that I would never have thought of but its deffinatley a really goo idea thank you but also listening to the radio do you know how I would find the website? And also I would like to thank you but also others aswell I think Im more likely to learn more in the forum than the booklets just because I'm also chatting to others who have made the move and also listen to others advice and what not to do. I know I can do it its just I dont want anything to go wrong and want to learn from others mistakes and not to do them myself.


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> We live in the North of Spain where there a hardly any foreigners. We have been here for just over a year. Before that we lived in the Costa Del Sol for 10 months. My husband works here but I don't work. My daughter was just 3 months when we came. I have older children who go to the state primary school. They are all pretty good at the langugage but it is difficult for them to learn new vocabulary in Spanish just as it is for children learning English.
> 
> I intercambio with two spanish women which is great. I also have a lesson every week with a spanish teacher who comes to our home. He costs 15 euros per hour.
> 
> ...


Ah yes ive heard alot of NIE stuff but never actually knew what it was I am always on the internet sometimes for 3 to 4 hours a day researching and looking what I need to do and what I would need to take but nt came across this often. So I felt I needed more information on this. I am planning on going on holiday but I did say earlier I just dont think 2 or 3 weeks is long enough maybe more like a month. I would like to hear others story on moving and how they came about it just because I would like to know how others found out the information and stuff and how to go about it. Is there anyone you can pay to go through all this information when I'm out there. I think also if i knew I cant do a business for a few years then I wouldnt do it untill I know i could do it


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

elle79 said:


> i said torrevieja wasnt right for US,which it wasnt,benidorm is right for us because our business is aimed at the british holiday maker,where as torrevieja is a spanish resort.
> 
> elle


\


That makes perfect sense. Many people see Torrevieja and Benidorm as the same 
They are NOT. Benidorm is a "two week tourist town" whereas Torrevieja is residential toursim. HUGE difference. There are more bed nights in Benidorm in one day than in Torrevieja in one year! Torrevieja does not even boast a 4 star hotel!! 

I wish you every success in Benidorm which is clearly a much better location for your business. Good luck with your Spanish too!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Kayleigh, do NOT worry about NIE, padrón etc. Most of the information you get on line will be wrong. Relleu will be different to Finestrat that will be different to Benidorm. Just get here and IF you like it go to a local gestor and he will be able to advise. It really is NO sweat. 

A prime example is the health cover where the CV are still paddling their own canoe so ANYTHING you read about Barcelona or the Costa del Sol will probably be 100% inapplicable 

1) get here 

2) see whether you think it is for you and yours 

3) start on the paperwork trail 

Simple 

Good luck 

Steve


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Steve you have been overseas tooooo long. These days we don't say "simple" we say "Simples"


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG I am showing my age! 

Where did that come from?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> OMG I am showing my age!
> 
> Where did that come from?


www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ust9YBlEfY"

Right at the end.

Soon to be included in the Oxford Dictionery and a major discussion topic among scrabble players 

That's better. 

And Steve suddenly snowed under with work. Any chance you could find Kayleigh a link for a spanish radio station - you're the man who will know about these things. Simples


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I am frankly amazed.
> 
> Here is how I precis it. "I am moving to Poland. I have never been to Warsaw before and do not speak Polish. I intend to open a car valeting service.... although I have no idea if such a service is viable. My wife will be away most of the time and I have two elderly parents who will need care."
> 
> ...


Glad you said it, Steve. Not trying to be anyone's mum here, but some of the posters on this forum just scare me to death!! I mean, I'm scared for them.

I also viewed this post as being blindfolded and sticking a pin in a map, and saying "yup, that's where I'm going to live".

IMHO, a move should be motivated by an active desire to go to a place with which one is in love from many visits and a love and understanding of the culture. Not just a "we gotta get outta this place" (SORRY, Eric!!!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Start looking around Radio Televisión Española - RTVE.es which is the Spanish equivalent of The Beeb 

Nigele, NP. 

I am listening to Zapatero make a fool of himself yet again as I write this - I am sure the German (female) chancellor has more ******* than him. As Chaucer would perhaps have said, "I trowe he were a gelding or a mare". 

I love online radio! 

Buena suerte, Kayleigh


----------



## Kayleigh (Feb 27, 2010)

thank you i will be having a look at that


----------

